# Dewalt DW670 + speed control



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

Thinking I had a good deal, I purchased a NIB Dewalt DW670 on eBay to use as a trim router. Unfortunately, the little beast is a single speed unit that spins at 30,000 rpm. I prefer lower speeds and, therefore, considering using an old router speed control (from either Rockler or MLCS) that I have in the shop. The DW670 isn't a soft-start unit, so the speed control should work, I think. 

Is there a better alternative?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to router forums. I don't know of an easier way, with a little portable router like that, I wouldn't want to be dragging around a speed control with it, having it fall off while routing or something. Be careful, if you really want a VS trim router consider getting one with VS built in. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thrifty Tool Guy

I will agree with Corey you may want to look into a Colt router..
Here's a new one at a great price,,, see link below...he has 10 for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSCH-PR20EVSK-...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Some of the members have got one of the Colts and they are a great 1 HP router..

==========



Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thinking I had a good deal, I purchased a NIB Dewalt DW670 on eBay to use as a trim router. Unfortunately, the little beast is a single speed unit that spins at 30,000 rpm. I prefer lower speeds and, therefore, considering using an old router speed control (from either Rockler or MLCS) that I have in the shop. The DW670 isn't a soft-start unit, so the speed control should work, I think.
> 
> Is there a better alternative?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your input.

If I had done my homework, I would have went with the Bosch Colt. At this point, I'm trying to justify keeping the Dewalt. It will serve purely as a trim router. I primarily use two table mounted routers for real work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

All I can say it's nice to have two, one for trim work and one for all the small jobs you have ,I put one in a small router table and it's a great setup...

http://www.routerforums.com/45518-post1.html


===============


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a common rotary dimmer switch as a speed control on many tools with brush type motor. Don't try it on induction motors or excessive amperage loads.
I installed mine in a double electrical box... dimmer on one side, duplex receptacle on the other... with a grounded pwer cord feeding the gadget. Works great on routers, drills, etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roefa

They make one for the router 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060

The dimmer type will heat up and most are rated at 10amp or less..I also use one for a long time until it took a dump...

You can tell when it's over for them when you hear a buzz coming from the dimmer...


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*While a dimmer switch may function for a while, routerforums.com specifically recommends you do not use a dimmer switch as a speed control. Dimmer switches are not designed to handle the load. Use a UL listed or CSA approved motor speed controller.*


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting, not a single reply offering a defense of the DW670. Consider that many people have strong opinions about what they spent their money on, the DW670 must be pretty mundane.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Interesting, not a single reply offering a defense of the DW670. Consider that many people have strong opinions about what they spent their money on, the DW670 must be pretty mundane.


Hi Thrify. I don't think anyone is dissing that router... there are a lot of good trimmer routers out there. When most people think of laminate trimmers.. I think the PC 310, 7310 were pretty much the top of the class and then the Bosch came along with 1 HP and VS and just a real top quality unit and it get's top billing in most reviews you see. Nothing wrong at all with the Dewalt or a lot of other trimmers like the Ridgid etc. It will do the job for you no doubt. 

Corey


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Right ! Dimmer switches aren't designed to handle the load. Mine probably won't last much longer... I have only been using it since 1974... and several pretty hefty 
tools. Grainger sells a unit like I built with a UL & CSA label if you need that to sleep well.


----------

